# Tivo remote controls for sale(Series 2)



## True Colors (Oct 19, 2006)

I have some extras that i am looking to sell. These are in good working condition.

$14.99 includes product and free shipping.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Tivo-Series...426?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item3a6bc61b6a

TC


----------

